# Results of a knife fight



## sl2squeeze (Nov 8, 2007)

Has anyone seen the pictures that were supposedly taken after a knife fight? A guy is sitting down and his back is totally torn up...Does this ring a bell to anyone?

I am trying to get ahold of those pictures.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 9, 2007)

Try to google images for knife wounds.  You'll get a ton of photos showing why it's important to avoid the sharp and/or pointy end of knives.


----------



## searcher (Nov 9, 2007)

Youtube has some picture shows that have knife wounds that resulted in the death of the defender.   You might give it a go.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 9, 2007)

I believe the pictures you are referring to are the result of an attack that occurred in a prison.  I believe it was an inmate that the pictures are of.  They are out there on the internet somewhere.


----------



## Odin (Nov 9, 2007)

Here is one......

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...num=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4HPND_en___GB208&sa=N

Is that what your looking for?


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 9, 2007)

Odin said:


> Here is one......
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...num=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4HPND_en___GB208&sa=N
> 
> Is that what your looking for?


 
Damn!


----------



## tellner (Nov 9, 2007)

There's an Indonesian saying that after a knife fight the loser is ashes and the winner is charcoal.


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2007)

As nasty as it is, the prisoner is up and alert.  The wounds are largely superficial as they were likely caused by a modified razor blade or maybe a box cutter, and they were slashes, not stabs.

Only takes one stab with a knife in the right place for a person to go down and never get back up, ever.


----------



## rutherford (Nov 9, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> I believe the pictures you are referring to are the result of an attack that occurred in a prison.  I believe it was an inmate that the pictures are of.  They are out there on the internet somewhere.



Was this your server that used to have the link?  

Anyways, here's a thread we had about those photos.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31868


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 9, 2007)

rutherford said:


> Was this your server that used to have the link?
> 
> Anyways, here's a thread we had about those photos.
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31868



Dang, that was way back!  Yes, the link was my server.  It is down right now, because I relocated about a week ago, I should have the server back up and running by the middle of the month.  I have to move my rack, switch, and servers from storage.


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 9, 2007)

He's still very lucky he didn't take one of those across the jugular.


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2007)

Monadnock said:


> He's still very lucky he didn't take one of those across the jugular.



True dat.


----------



## searcher (Nov 9, 2007)

I have seen some pretty bad cuts form knife fights, but those may be as bad as I have seen where the person is not dead.   Simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## Guardian (Nov 12, 2007)

tellner said:


> There's an Indonesian saying that after a knife fight the loser is ashes and the winner is charcoal.


 
Excellent saying in my view.  There is no winner in a knife fight per say.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 18, 2007)

Odin said:


> Here is one......
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...num=10&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1T4HPND_en___GB208&sa=N
> 
> Is that what your looking for?


 
Geez, that's brutal. I don't see what the attacker was aiming to do, can't do to much by slicing like that.


----------



## Guardian (Nov 18, 2007)

seninoniwashi said:


> Geez, that's brutal. I don't see what the attacker was aiming to do, can't do to much by slicing like that.


 
On the contrary my friend, cause alot of pain and suffering while they heal.  A lesson maybe of don't tread on my terrority or you mouthed off at the wrong person lesson maybe?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 18, 2007)

Wish I could have taken some pics of a guy that was in one of the anaheim area hospitals a few years back. He got into an argument with his wife and she carved up his back with a machete.

Those links are a good representation of what can and might happen in a knife fight


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Nov 19, 2007)

The bigger they are, the more pieces they make.  Whoever is the least disassembled wins.


----------



## SKB (Nov 19, 2007)

The inmate had cuts on the front but those did not make it out since his face was shown. (_how does he know? my buddy took the photos)_

Knife fights are not pretty and you cut what you can when you can.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 19, 2007)

Guardian said:


> On the contrary my friend, cause alot of pain and suffering while they heal. A lesson maybe of don't tread on my terrority or you mouthed off at the wrong person lesson maybe?


 
No argument about the pain, heh. Looking at the wounds perhaps they were not trying to hit vitals to kill, maybe it was in fact someone just trying to cause pain. I think if killing was the case there would be more stab wounds.


----------

